
A Tuna's Worth - dadt
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/features/a-tunas-worth/
======
jgwil2
Such beautiful animals. It's a shame we haven't found a way to fish them
responsibly.

~~~
ebg13
I wonder. Have humans managed as a collective to do anything responsibly in
their entire history?

~~~
wombatmobile
Australian aborigines managed a whole continent the size of the USA
sustainably for 60,000 years.

[http://www.workingwithindigenousaustralians.info/content/His...](http://www.workingwithindigenousaustralians.info/content/History_2_60,000_years.html)

~~~
prebrov
They still ate all the megafauna within a couple thousand years of their
arrival, and, arguably, significantly contributed to deforestation of the
continent.

So, not that different from the Homo Sapiens anywhere else.

~~~
wombatmobile
Regarding deforestation, prebrov, that didn't happen in the way that, for
example, the Amazon was deforested in 20th century South America by clear
felling old growth forests to produce coffee and soy mono-cultures.

Australian aborigines used fire to cultivate the land in mosaic patterns of
cleared grasslands forested conserves. The result was an altered landscape
which retained natural ecosystems whilst supporting human and animal
populations sustainably.

[https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-18/indigenous-burning-
be...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-18/indigenous-burning-before-and-
after-tathra-bushfire/10258140)

~~~
mc32
One big difference, I imagine, is the population that forest is being
extracted for. The Amazon isn't only being extracted while sustaining 100s of
millions of South Americans (prior to colonization AUS had fewer than a
million inhabitants), but also serving the world's demands. So I think it's
different although in balance both unsustainably.

~~~
wombatmobile
Yes, it's a vastly bigger population now, mc32, and that's what is
unsustainable. The vastly bigger population is still increasing at a rapid
clip, but the forests and the oceans are not.

------
supernova87a
Hmm, the article was somewhat interesting, but after spending 15 minutes with
it, I felt it just ended up rambling without a clear point.

Not that that's a bad thing -- there's something to be said for long
narrative. Or reading something for atmosphere.

But especially for a coastal eco-website/magazine, I would think the writer
would try to emphasize more of a focused point or question / issue for the
reader to ponder. Like the need for fisheries management, or the cost of
shipping fish around the globe, or the struggle of a quota'd fishing boat, or
something like that.

This one wandered among several different topics, touching each one briefly
but never really sticking to a theme and driving the point home. Even the last
paragraph, which usually ends up with a question or big point, read just like
any other paragraph or sentence. Ah well.

------
jboggan
One day I hope to spear one myself. I have a few friends that have been hard
working and lucky enough to spear one and the food that they share from that
is incredible. Sushi for days. Then again, these are the smaller bluefin about
the size of a man, no one is spearing the giants.

~~~
steve_adams_86
You would need some serious clips and line... and maybe a boat as your float.

Even other species of tuna that get relatively large look like an absolute
life event to spear. There are albacore in the blue waters where I live, and
some day I’d absolutely love to drop on a school of those. They get over four
feet long!

